# **Urgent** Malaga to Gibraltar



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi

Please could someone let me know how long it takes to get from Malaga Airport to Gibraltar, I guess I will have to get a train to Algericas then a bus to Gib?

I am planning on travelling on 4 April, arriving at Malaga 16.00.
Travelling back on 10 April, flight departs 10.00am!!!! Looks like a problem waiting to happen. Flights to Gib doubled, hence flight to Gib!

Thanks for any advice. Need to know ASAP.

Regards.

Coco


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Coco77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please could someone let me know how long it takes to get from Malaga Airport to Gibraltar, I guess I will have to get a train to Algericas then a bus to Gib?
> 
> ...


As far as I know there isnt a train from Malaga to Algericas????? Certainly not from the airport. You may from Malaga central train station, but you'd need to travel there and change. The best and easiest way way would be using a rental car - that would take approximately an hour and a half to two hours if you use the toll roads.



Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Passengers - Timetables this may help

Jo xxx


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for that, keep getting error messages, will need to check in the morning as using iPhone.

Anyone, I saw this below, bit confused!

http://www.venta.avanzabus.com/compra/busqueda5.jsp

The journey seems quick? Brain getting confused as don't think I am going to make my flight from Malaga 10.00 aghhh

Thank you.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Train would be possible but difficult with probably two changes and a bus journey from Algeciras.

The bus is a much better option but you need La Linea not Algeciras. The La Linea bus station is a couple of minutes walk from the border and the airport. You would need to get to Malaga bus station from the airport which is easy there is a bus every few minutes. Unfortunately the Malaga - La Linea bus can take up to 3 hours.


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi 

Thanks everyone for your advice. The good people at Easyjet changed my flight. So happy to be flying to and from Gib. They really helped!

Thanks again.

Coco


----------

